# Disney Past- A Tribute to My Disney Dad



## lazydoxy66

Welcome All!
My father passed away in March of this year.  As we were going through his things I ran across many photos of us and our travels. I thought I would share some of DL and WDW pics with my fellow DISers. I've not done a lot of the picture thing yet, so bare with me. This will be good practice for my PTR!

Preface:
My dad, Bill, was born in 1943 in a small town in Indiana. He lived there all his life with the exception of his college years. He was a middle child stuck between 2 sisters. I think this is what made him a patient and understanding man.

The picture below, circa 1950, shows just how serious this guy was about his fun time. YEEHAW!!


----------



## lazydoxy66

My DISdad raised my brother and me by himself. He never seemed to let anything get him down. He worked a blue collar job 5 - 6 days a week, sometimes 10 -12 hours a day. It wasn't easy. So when it was time for vacation, we always traveled away from it all. 
We had some generous, loving family members too. My dad's uncles especially liked having him around. Uncle Dick and Aunt Vada lived in California. In 1975, Uncle Rex said, 'Let's go visit DL with the kids.' Uncle Rex helped foot the bill, Dick and Vada said come on out, and we were off. 
I can't remember every detail of our adventures, but I know the jets were a lot bigger then! They didn't seem to be as full of people either.??? 
This is the gang in California. Uncle Rex, Dad, Me, Uncle Dick, My brother and Aunt Vada.




I am 9yrs old and my brother is 7yrs old.


----------



## lazydoxy66

O.K. here's some memory jerkers. I'm going to take it that my brother and I liked Snow White and the Dwarfs a lot.
The Grand Entrance!




Love the Gilligan look.




Here's White and Company












  I just gotta say Photobucket is great!


----------



## lazydoxy66

I wonder if this fountain is still there? Someone will have to let me know. I haven't been to DL since 1984. I don't remember if it was there then or not.








Alice and the Walrus




Will ya' look at this. This really makes me want to be at Disney right now. What a classic!!!


----------



## lazydoxy66

I think that's it for DL '75. I know we went to WDW in '76 or '77. I'm pretty sure we went back to DL in '78. But I couldn't find any pics for those trips. DARN! So next we will jump to WDW '87.


----------



## lazydoxy66

I went to college in Ft. Lauderdale. So when my DDad and Uncle Rex came to vistit one summer, we went to WDW - specifically EPCOT. We stayed on Disney property at the Fairway Villas. And please remember, it's the '80s. Absolutely no laughing at my attire or hair! 




I got the loft bedroom.




Their bedroom on the 2nd floor.









DU making out post cards.


----------



## Mayl

great idea and well done


----------



## lazydoxy66

I know that this paddle wheel replica used to have a fancy French restaurant at the top. Don't know what it is now.









EPCOT, Me and DD









Me and DU




That's all for 1987. On to 1989 - lots of pics.


----------



## bunny

Your report brought tears to my eyes. I grew up in the 80s too, so I can totally relate to your look. I am sorry about your dad. He must have been pretty young. Good for him that he created such wonderful memories for you and your brother.


----------



## rebecca06261

What an awesome tribute to your dad!  I lost my dad a few years ago, and while going through our pictures was helpful, at the same time it hurt so badly. Keep sharing!  I'll be more than happy to cry right along with you.


----------



## loriandmatt

thank you so much for sharing these.  your story brings tears to my eyes.  i am so very sorry for your loss.  what a blessing that you have such valued memories of your dad and these vacations.  i, as a parent who chooses to take their hard earned money and spend time with their kids at WDW, only hope that my kids someday look back on the memories we are building together on these trips as fondly as you are looking back on yours now.

 - lori


----------



## lazydoxy66

This was my and my Disney dad's final trip to WDW.   Our last trip together to the World. I had an absolute blast. So did Dad. Guess what? We did this trip with no planning. I don't think it was really necessary then. I can remember more about this trip since it wasn't that many B-days ago.
We stayed at the Buena Vista Villas. (Now Boardwalk Villas/Inn) We went at the end of July. We stayed a week. It was so slow, Disney offered us a second week 1/2 off. We couldn't take advantage of it though. I believe, for 7 days, it cost the 2 of us around $1400. Dining and kitchen plus view off patio. 




I took the loft bedroom again. That's DD standing up there.




Hide-away bed and living room. My room.


----------



## lazydoxy66

I appreciate your support. It is very nice to have people to share my experiences with. DD was 64 when he passed. His 65th was the beginning of May. He went quick. No suffering. That's what I focus on. That and the great memories he created.


----------



## lazydoxy66

I must have gotten burnt out on the MK thing in the 70's. This trip was spent at EPCOT and MGM Studios. (This was it's debut year.) We found out that EP was never busy in the mornings at the World Showcase and if you wanted to eat in any of the restaurants at EP, you had to make ressies at the park via phones with tv monitors. I thought it was cool at the time.




Dad in front of a future El Camino type car. I don't know what that green thing I'm wearing is! I evidently didn't look in the mirror that morning.




What a beautiful day it was!


----------



## lazydoxy66

We ate at the Beirgarten for lunch and Akershus for dinner. Akershus didn't have the character meal then. Both restaurants were great. My 2 favorites were the mashed rutabaga at Akershus and the Beck's pint at Beirgarten. Dad said Great grandma used to make the rutabaga a lot. She was Swedish. I also loved Belangerie (spelling?) We had supper at the R&C too. The rest the time we ate at the villa. Brought our own steaks and cooked them on a grill on the patio. We used the bus system and other than one breakdown(got very warm), it worked out great. All I remember thinking is,'What a great set up'. Everything was so convenient. O.K. more pics.












Polka, anyone?


----------



## lazydoxy66

We ate with several other people at one large table in the Biergarten. It was so much fun. The people at our table were very friendly. Do you think it was the Beck's?




Norway, Akershus, China




Mexico Pavilion


----------



## lazydoxy66

Japan




The Lagoon at England




Morocco




England, Japan, Morocco and Eeyore. Oh, My! 




Canada




All aboard!





As you can see by my pictures - Not very busy. Especially early in the morning. World Showcase, to me, was beautiful and awe inspiring. I've never been out of the US. Don't know if I will ever truly go oversees. At least I can get a glimpse of the world at Disney's EP.


----------



## lazydoxy66

I absolutely loved this dinner show!! DH and I will be doing 'Spirit of Aloha' this Sept. I hope it is still worth the money. I think it only cost us $20 or $25 at the time. But I got FREE DINING for Sept.   
So who cares about the money. You should have seen the look on my DDad's face when I told him about the free dining offer. He asked how I managed it. I told him it was thanks to my DISbuds.
Here's DD at the Poly.




The band played while we ate. Then, when were about done, the show started.




DD with his drink.




The Flame Dancer.


----------



## lazydoxy66

Now known as Disney Hollywood Studios today, this was the star attraction in '89. I'm almost sure that we got in on a discounted price because some of the rides/events weren't up and running yet.


----------



## lazydoxy66

This is my 'Gotta do it again' pick. I liked walking into my grandma's kitchen. Man did this place bring back memories. Our waiter was hilarious. At first DDad and I were caught off guard. We settled in pretty quickly. I just remember my waiter cousin telling me if I didn't eat my veggies, I was going to have to do the dishes!
You have to go in here with the right frame of mind and play along.




The only thing I remember from my meal is the shake - Peanut Butter Cheesecake.


----------



## lazydoxy66

Christmas in July?




I don't think this place is there anymore. We had lunch and drinks here with some friends that came to visit one day.




Remember when they gave you these for free. I can't believe I still had it and all the contents. How cool!


----------



## lazydoxy66

This is a picture of my DDad a few years ago.




I was blessed to have such a good father. 
I will miss my DDad. He was a great travel companion. He loved Disney. He did a great Donald Duck impression.  He watched 'Wonderful World of Disney' every Sunday night with us.
He would have been the first phone call I made when we got to WDW this fall. I will miss calling him to tell him how great it is and showing him all the pics when we get back.

It's only fitting that our last conversation was about, WDW. As the matter of fact I was telling him about ScottNY's TR. I told him that I hoped the kids would one day appreciate what he had done for them. I said, 'Dad I never realized when I was younger, that not every kid gets to go to Disney. Thank you for taking us. My fondest memories are of our vacations together.'

5 days later, he was gone.

I see him as that cowboy in Disney heaven. 7 yrs old with no worries. I mean if Walt put a little piece of heaven on earth, can you imagine what he's done there!

Thanks for joining me on this journey. I hope you enjoyed the pictures. 
Please, hug your kids and tell them you love them. Tell your mom and dad the things you loved while growing up and let them know you love them. We just don't know what's around the corner. God bless!


----------



## rebecca06261

I really enjoyed looking at your pictures.  I know how much you'll miss your daddy.  I miss mine every day.


----------



## nrod

I'm so sorry about your father's passing.  It sounds like he was a wonderful man.  Thank you for sharing your memories and photos - I'm around the same age and really enjoyed the styles and seeing the parks from back then.

I hope these memories will comfort you as you grieve.  And I love the thought of him in "Disney Heaven".  What a wonderful thought!


----------



## lazydoxy66

Thank you, Nrod and Rebecca. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## bunny

My hair looked exactly like yours back in 1989. And I loved the picture where you were wearing 2 pairs of socks. How funny! It is cool to think of your dad at Disney in heaven.


----------



## lazydoxy66

bunny said:


> My hair looked exactly like yours back in 1989. And I loved the picture where you were wearing 2 pairs of socks. How funny! It is cool to think of your dad at Disney in heaven.



Thank you, Bunny. Hey if the pictures weren't all there when you looked earlier, they're back now. OOPSIE.  I will definitely be a pro at this when it comes to my TR!


----------



## Rora

This is probably one of the best TR's I've ever read on the DIS. Your pictures are amazing and the tribute to your father is so sweet. I'm sorry for your loss but I'm glad he went painlessly. This thread is really special


----------



## coolbeans

I wish that I had vacation memories with my dad, he didn't like to travel much. He would stay home and send me and mom on trips. He did like to fish and my favorite memory is of a fishing trip his company took off the coast that he took me on. It was awesome!


----------



## lazydoxy66

Rora said:


> This is probably one of the best TR's I've ever read on the DIS. Your pictures are amazing and the tribute to your father is so sweet. I'm sorry for your loss but I'm glad he went painlessly. This thread is really special



What a great thing to say to a rookie, THANK YOU!


----------



## lazydoxy66

coolbeans said:


> I wish that I had vacation memories with my dad, he didn't like to travel much. He would stay home and send me and mom on trips. He did like to fish and my favorite memory is of a fishing trip his company took off the coast that he took me on. It was awesome!



Any memory of a 'special' time with your parents, Disney or not, is precious! By the time we start to really appreciate them, the time left to us is too short.


----------



## bellasmommy0

I am so sorry about your loss.  But thank you for sharing the pictures.  I dont have very good childhood memories (long story) but I am trying to make them for my daughter!  Have a great time in Sept and remember your dad will be with you for the whole trip!!
Looking at the pics, I wonder now how we wore the multiple pairs of socks without our feet burning up.  I guess they did, and we just didnt care!  Sacrifice for fashion!


----------



## lazydoxy66

bellasmommy0 said:


> I am so sorry about your loss.  But thank you for sharing the pictures.  I dont have very good childhood memories (long story) but I am trying to make them for my daughter!  Have a great time in Sept and remember your dad will be with you for the whole trip!!
> Looking at the pics, I wonder now how we wore the multiple pairs of socks without our feet burning up.  I guess they did, and we just didnt care!  Sacrifice for fashion!



Your welcome! I hope you could live vicariously through me. I know I was very fortunate! 

I think we wanted to make a fashion statement, I just don't remember what it was!!??


----------



## bellasmommy0

lazydoxy66 said:


> Your welcome! I hope you could live vicariously through me. I know I was very fortunate!
> 
> I think we wanted to make a fashion statement, I just don't remember what it was!!??



That is what I did, because I always dreamed of going to Disney, but didnt get too until my daughter was 3 and I was 30 something??   But now we cant stop going, everytime we can save enough we are off to see the mouse.

I think that the only fashion statement we succeeded in making was HOT SWEATY feet!!!


----------



## mdsouth

My sympathy on the loss of your father.  
What a fitting tribute to a father that loved to vacation with his family!

Thank you for sharing your love for your father and the trips that you shared with your Dis family.  

GOD Bless you!


----------



## sweetpea29488

lazydoxy66 said:


> I wonder if this fountain is still there? Someone will have to let me know. I haven't been to DL since 1984. I don't remember if it was there then or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and the Walrus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will ya' look at this. This really makes me want to be at Disney right now. What a classic!!!




First, let me say how sorry I am for your loss.

DH and I went to DL for the first time last year and if I remember correctly the fountain is still there.  I'll have to check my photos because I think we took one of it.  If I can find it and find out how to post pictures, I'll post it.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

This was awesome ~ I am sitting here with tears in my eyes as I type.  I am so so sorry for your loss.

Thanks so much for sharing this with us!  What a beautiful tribute to him.  And thanks for the reminders about how we need to be thankful for our families.  You are so right.

I will be thinking about you in September- I hope you do a pretrippie!  I will be looking out for it.


----------



## lazydoxy66

IlovemythreeC's said:


> This was awesome ~ I am sitting here with tears in my eyes as I type.  I am so so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this with us!  What a beautiful tribute to him.  And thanks for the reminders about how we need to be thankful for our families.  You are so right.
> 
> I will be thinking about you in September- I hope you do a pretrippie!  I will be looking out for it.



First thanks everyone! I'm glad to know my work is appreciated. 

Sweat Pea, that's awesome about the fountain. I just figured it was gone. There is a section about photos somewhere on these boards. It can answer your questions about posting pics - it's not very hard, just time consuming. I think most people do use Photobucket to store their photos.

3c's, the link to my PTR is in my signature. If you can't see signatures it is under the PTR section of trip reports titled 'ADRs, Touring Plans, Free Dining? What?'


----------



## Jess4Disney

THANK YOU so much for posting this..
I'm bawling as I'm reading this.. but it's the good kind of relief.  

you started the thread 6/5.. the 2 year anniversary of losing my father was 6/6.  I'm sorry that you had to go through losing your dad.. I understand how you feel 

What wonderful pictures you have.  Thank you again for letting us in on this special time )

And yes.. that fountain is still there.. I love the wishing well also, the one that sings.  (In fact, I read that the fountain statues are placed the way they are.. with snow white at the top.. because they mistakingly made her the same size as the dwarves.  So putting her at the top gives an optical illusion that she's taller.)


----------



## lazydoxy66

Jess4Disney said:


> THANK YOU so much for posting this..
> I'm bawling as I'm reading this.. but it's the good kind of relief.
> 
> you started the thread 6/5.. the 2 year anniversary of losing my father was 6/6.  I'm sorry that you had to go through losing your dad.. I understand how you feel
> 
> What wonderful pictures you have.  Thank you again for letting us in on this special time )
> 
> And yes.. that fountain is still there.. I love the wishing well also, the one that sings.  (In fact, I read that the fountain statues are placed the way they are.. with snow white at the top.. because they mistakingly made her the same size as the dwarves.  So putting her at the top gives an optical illusion that she's taller.)



I didn't mean to make anyone cry.  I'm sorry about your dad also. I just felt the need to do something for my dad especially since it will be Father's Day this weekend. I love looking at old pics also. We need to start a section for Disney Past TRs if there isn't one.


----------



## DisneygirlTeacher

What a heartwarming trip report and it is such a wonderful tribute to your wonderful dad!  How awesome is that to be a single dad and take your children on such fun trips!  He will be there with you in spirit when you go back, I am sure of that.


----------



## daisy_77

I loved this trip report. It was a sweet way to share your memories of Disney with your dad. I loved what you said about him being a 7 yr old cowboy with no worries.  You are right, we do need to remind our parents we love them and let them know what our fondest memories of them are. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marriedtodisneylover

I am sorry for your loss.  6/5 was the 3 year anniversary of my father's passing.  My father passed 4 months before our Oct 07 trip (at the age of 61).  He was supposed to be going with us (myself, husband, two kids and mom) and couldn't wait to be in Disney with his two grandkids.  Because we knew how much he loved going to Disney we decided not to cancel the trip.  I truly know how you feel when you say you will miss calling him and showing him pictures.  Were there times we all cried while in Disney because of how much we all wished he was there - yes.  But there were also lots of smiles and laughter knowing he was "with us" and would have loved this ride or that restaurant.  My many trips to Disney with my dad may still bring some tears to my eyes but they also bring me so much happiness - my memories will always be with me. 

Thank you for sharing your pictures.  Your TR made me both cry and smile.


----------



## teruterubouzu

This was a very sweet tribute to your dad. I'm sorry for your loss. 

Thanks for sharing your photos with all of us. I haven't been to WDW since 87 and some of my happiest memories are of that trip with my dad, mom, brother and sister. The photos of Epcot from around that time bring back a lot of happy times.


----------



## Hendoendo

Thanks for bringing back fond memories of my Dad on Father's Day.  My Dad passed away in 1989, two months after he retired.  Your pictures and thoughts made me remember all the great times we shared together.  I recently became a Father in December and I hope I Can be half the dad he was.


----------



## lazydoxy66

DisneygirlTeacher said:


> What a heartwarming trip report and it is such a wonderful tribute to your wonderful dad!  How awesome is that to be a single dad and take your children on such fun trips!  He will be there with you in spirit when you go back, I am sure of that.





daisy_77 said:


> I loved this trip report. It was a sweet way to share your memories of Disney with your dad. I loved what you said about him being a 7 yr old cowboy with no worries.  You are right, we do need to remind our parents we love them and let them know what our fondest memories of them are.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Wow! I didn't realize what a great response I'd get to this thread. I'm glad I did this. It has helped with the loss.



marriedtodisneylover said:


> I am sorry for your loss.  6/5 was the 3 year anniversary of my father's passing.  My father passed 4 months before our Oct 07 trip (at the age of 61).  He was supposed to be going with us (myself, husband, two kids and mom) and couldn't wait to be in Disney with his two grandkids.  Because we knew how much he loved going to Disney we decided not to cancel the trip.  I truly know how you feel when you say you will miss calling him and showing him pictures.  Were there times we all cried while in Disney because of how much we all wished he was there - yes.  But there were also lots of smiles and laughter knowing he was "with us" and would have loved this ride or that restaurant.  My many trips to Disney with my dad may still bring some tears to my eyes but they also bring me so much happiness - my memories will always be with me.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pictures.  Your TR made me both cry and smile.



I hoped the pictures would bring back fond memories for everyone that signed on to the thread. With a few chuckles. I didn't want to concentrate on the bad. My DDad would have wanted me to talk about the good times. I'm sorry about your DDad. You're right it will be hard this Sept. for me at WDW. I know I will be talking to him in my head the whole time.



teruterubouzu said:


> This was a very sweet tribute to your dad. I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos with all of us. I haven't been to WDW since 87 and some of my happiest memories are of that trip with my dad, mom, brother and sister. The photos of Epcot from around that time bring back a lot of happy times.



 



Hendoendo said:


> Thanks for bringing back fond memories of my Dad on Father's Day.  My Dad passed away in 1989, two months after he retired.  Your pictures and thoughts made me remember all the great times we shared together.  I recently became a Father in December and I hope I Can be half the dad he was.



You know, I've known too many good people who've worked all their lives and had big plans for when they retired, only to be taken away from us within the first couple of years. I am so sorry that your DDad didn't get a chance to enjoy his much deserved retirement. This is why my DH and I are trying to see this country now. Congratulations, on being a new DDad! . One tip. Take lots of pictures. When you think you've got enough take more!!


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

That was very sweet of you to put that together. When I see my parents in December for our trip together (we live on MS and they live in OH) I will surely thank him for starting my Disney obsession! I connected with so many of your pictures. I borrowed my parents photos one time and scanned a bunch. One of my biggest memories was when we took the monorail over to Epcot when they were building Spaceship Earth. Half of the tiles were on it and you could see the track spiraling up to the top through the part that wasn't tiled.

I liked the feathered hair, by the way. (I just had to add that!)

Plan on in his memory...


----------



## MeLaNie9

I am so sorry about your father's passing.  I loved this tribute though.  I recenlty dug through some old pictures of one of my family's trips to WDW (we went twice when I was a kid) and had some good laughs, but also realized that we were pretty lucky.  My parents had to scrimp and save to take us on both of those trips and back then, most of my friends had never been to WDW.  I have now been to WDW 4 times without my parents (the last 3 with my own kids) and each time I always bring them a little something back so that we all remember our times there.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lazydoxy66

2BusyPlanning said:


> That was very sweet of you to put that together. When I see my parents in December for our trip together (we live on MS and they live in OH) I will surely thank him for starting my Disney obsession! I connected with so many of your pictures. I borrowed my parents photos one time and scanned a bunch. One of my biggest memories was when we took the monorail over to Epcot when they were building Spaceship Earth. Half of the tiles were on it and you could see the track spiraling up to the top through the part that wasn't tiled.
> 
> I liked the feathered hair, by the way. (I just had to add that!)
> 
> Plan on in his memory...



Thank you and the feathered thing is just called layered now.  I've seen that style on a few girls lately. Just don't tell them where it came from.



MeLaNie9 said:


> I am so sorry about your father's passing.  I loved this tribute though.  I recenlty dug through some old pictures of one of my family's trips to WDW (we went twice when I was a kid) and had some good laughs, but also realized that we were pretty lucky.  My parents had to scrimp and save to take us on both of those trips and back then, most of my friends had never been to WDW.  I have now been to WDW 4 times without my parents (the last 3 with my own kids) and each time I always bring them a little something back so that we all remember our times there.
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks and you're welcome. I honestly don't know how my dad did it. We loved going to King's Island and did that about every year, sometimes more than once.


----------



## GiGiJoeysMom

I really wish I had not read this at work.  People are walking by my office asking me if I am ok as I cry.  

You had a wonderful dad and your pictures brought back all of my memories of my grandfather.  Until this last trip in January, he went on every disney trip with us, and probably help pay for a lot of them.  We still laugh at some of the antics he would pull while we were away.  This last trip was wonderful but so weird without him.

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us.

Kim


----------



## lazydoxy66

GiGiJoeysMom said:


> I really wish I had not read this at work.  People are walking by my office asking me if I am ok as I cry.
> 
> You had a wonderful dad and your pictures brought back all of my memories of my grandfather.  Until this last trip in January, he went on every disney trip with us, and probably help pay for a lot of them.  We still laugh at some of the antics he would pull while we were away.  This last trip was wonderful but so weird without him.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share this with us.
> 
> Kim



 I hope you didn't get into any trouble at work.


----------



## Nee Nee and Biddy

I loved this trip report!  It brought tears to my eyes!  You were blessed to have such a wonderful dad and he was blessed to have you as a daughter.  This has reminded me of the one of the main reasons we go to WDW, to make memories with our families.  I hope when I'm gone my children can look at our pictures and remember all of the good times we had.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## jackdis

Thank you for sharing this.  I'm sorry about the loss of your dad.  Hold onto all those precious memories.  He is smiling down at you and he most definitely will be smiling at you on your next trip to Disney.

I loved seeing your pictures.  Brought back some great memories...and a few not so great, mostly regarding fashion and hair. I have a lot of pictures with that same look!  We thought we looked so good, didn't we???  LOL...
I totally forgot about the double socks. I would do that all the time.  Yikes!  I won't say much about what my DD picks out next time....lol...


----------



## lazydoxy66

NN&B and JD - Your Welcome! I hope your trips will be magical also!


----------



## Imagoofy1

Sorry for your loss.  What a great Tribute to your dad.  Loved all the pics - brings back many good memories.


----------



## starrzone

In your pictures I saw a man who loved his kids so much and who cherished every moment with them. I loved the blast from the past, especially the '89 pictures...the first time we went to WDW was as a family in the fall of '90 when I was almost 9, and I think my father was more excited than us kids were! I still remember walking into the MK with my family, through the castle, and riding on Cinderella's Carousel. Your dad's memory will definitely live on every visit you make.


----------



## lazydoxy66

starrzone said:


> In your pictures I saw a man who loved his kids so much and who cherished every moment with them. I loved the blast from the past, especially the '89 pictures...the first time we went to WDW was as a family in the fall of '90 when I was almost 9, and I think my father was more excited than us kids were! I still remember walking into the MK with my family, through the castle, and riding on Cinderella's Carousel. Your dad's memory will definitely live on every visit you make.





Imagoofy1 said:


> Sorry for your loss.  What a great Tribute to your dad.  Loved all the pics - brings back many good memories.



Thank you, both. I'm glad you got to see this. I'm getting very close to going and I know that 50's PTC will biggest reminder of him because we both loved it so much. A part of me can't wait and a part of me is dreading it. I hope I don't cry in my milkshake!


----------



## Canusa Family

I really enjoyed reading your trip report.Made me think of all the DL trips with my Mom.My mom passed away June 30th 2007, while I was with her in the hospital.She was 63.She also loved Disney!Looking at your pictures, brings back alot of memorys.Sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## lazydoxy66

Canusa Family said:


> I really enjoyed reading your trip report.Made me think of all the DL trips with my Mom.My mom passed away June 30th 2007, while I was with her in the hospital.She was 63.She also loved Disney!Looking at your pictures, brings back alot of memorys.Sorry to hear about your Dad.



Thanks. Sorry to hear about your mom. I hope to get back to DL one day. We were both lucky to have Disney parents!!


----------



## DisneygirlTeacher

Awww...I love that term "Disney Parents!!"  Funny how going someplace can remind you so much of someone and you feel like you are right back in that time.  Oh, and speaking of "lazy doxies.."....I have one right here on the couch covered up in a blanket so light doesn't dare touch his eyes!!!!  He is both a handful and a blessing!!


----------



## lazydoxy66

DisneygirlTeacher said:


> Awww...I love that term "Disney Parents!!"  Funny how going someplace can remind you so much of someone and you feel like you are right back in that time.  Oh, and speaking of "lazy doxies.."....I have one right here on the couch covered up in a blanket so light doesn't dare touch his eyes!!!!  He is both a handful and a blessing!!



Mine do that a lot also. I'll run around the house trying to find one of them and then I'll see this strange lump under a blanket or bed spread. Too funny.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## TandT

I'm sorry about the loss of your Father       What a BEAUTIFUL tribute to him by posting all the MAGICAL memories through the years of you and him in WDW!!


----------



## lazydoxy66

TandT said:


> I'm sorry about the loss of your Father       What a BEAUTIFUL tribute to him by posting all the MAGICAL memories through the years of you and him in WDW!!



Thank you, Thank you! That's a very nice compliment!!


----------



## scottny

That was absolutely beautiful.  What a loving tribute to your father. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my father in 93' and then my mother in 94'. 

Now I am close with my biological mother and that is great. 

This was a great tr and thank you for sharing with me.


----------



## averill94

WOW what a wonderful report!  YOu are so lucky to have those memories and the pics to back them up. I am sorry your Dad passed.

I always wish that my Dad is with us on WDW trips (I know he is in my heart!)  I just know that he wouyld've loved going with my kids.  I am blessed that my Mom has come with us 2X.  It is the best.

Keep making memories!

Thank you!


----------



## lazydoxy66

scottny said:


> That was absolutely beautiful.  What a loving tribute to your father. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my father in 93' and then my mother in 94'.
> 
> Now I am close with my biological mother and that is great.
> 
> This was a great tr and thank you for sharing with me.





averill94 said:


> WOW what a wonderful report!  YOu are so lucky to have those memories and the pics to back them up. I am sorry your Dad passed.
> 
> I always wish that my Dad is with us on WDW trips (I know he is in my heart!)  I just know that he wouyld've loved going with my kids.  I am blessed that my Mom has come with us 2X.  It is the best.
> 
> Keep making memories!
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you to both. I'm glad you stopped by!!!


----------



## havinfun

I REALLY enjoyed your tribute to your father.  I am so glad that you got to appreciate him and your Disney trips.  Your father was a very special person.  

I also enjoyed all the older pictures.  They were great.  My first trip to Disney World was in 1977, the '78, 84 and 96.  It's fun to see all the changes.  

Your Dad is probably smiling when he sees this tribute.


----------



## lazydoxy66

I sure hope he's smilin'. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. The King

I am so glad I clicked on the link in your siggy! What fun to see the pictures. Your Dad's beautiful soul reflects in his eyes. Please remember that a Father's love never leaves his daughter.  


















And p.s. you made the 80's look cute in your outfits! And that's a tall order!


----------



## momminnie

What a beautiful way to remember your father. My parents were divorced when I was just an infant. I never got to go on any vacations with him and his wife. My Mom took me on a few mini trips. You have beautiful memories, cherish them and the photos always. I still have both of my parents thank God. I try and let them know that I love them often.   Another subject. I too am a product of the 80"s The good ole days.


----------



## lazydoxy66

Mrs. The King said:


> I am so glad I clicked on the link in your siggy! What fun to see the pictures. Your Dad's beautiful soul reflects in his eyes. Please remember that a Father's love never leaves his daughter.
> 
> And p.s. you made the 80's look cute in your outfits! And that's a tall order!



That is a beautiful thing to say, thank you!



momminnie said:


> What a beautiful way to remember your father. My parents were divorced when I was just an infant. I never got to go on any vacations with him and his wife. My Mom took me on a few mini trips. You have beautiful memories, cherish them and the photos always. I still have both of my parents thank God. I try and let them know that I love them often.   Another subject. I too am a product of the 80"s The good ole days.



Thank you for coming over and reading. I still miss being able to pick up the phone and call him.


----------



## cakburns

Great tribute to you Dad!


----------

